

Ask HN: Learning programming using Data Structures - krat0sprakhar

I've been told that the best way to learn a programming language is to implement some data structures. I am currently learning Ruby and I would really love to code some data structures like Tries, AVL etc. Are there any sites out there which outline how to go about doing this and can suggest exercises and optimizations based on the same.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
======
bartonfink
In a sense, data structures are "primitives" when it comes to implementation.
Their structures and algorithms are published, and often there are numerous
examples in other languages you can use to template your own Ruby code from.
There seriously aren't any tips or exercises except to just translate from
pseudocode into whatever language you want.

You might be looking for something more specific - e.g. functional
implementations - but there's nothing in your post to suggest that's what you
want.

